# Boot Script Collections



## coriander (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm trying to find out what is biggest and best collection of boot scripts.

This is the only one i have found so far:

OSX for Hackers: https://gist.github.com/brandonb927/3195465

What do you recommend?


----------

